# Cheap Ferret Neutering!



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

It's coming up to that time of year again..

I've just been on the phone to Swanbridge Vet in Swanland / Hull area to check if they're still doing the offer.

Once a year they have a week where it is cheaper to neuter your ferret. 

I think this is a great idea, so always try and tell people when they mention ferrets! 

Prices and actual dates for this year are still to be confirmed, but they normally do it in April.. 

To neuter a hob is normally £22.16, for the week special last year it was £15

For Jills.. Normally £38.40, last year's special price: £25. 


It worked out cheaper for me a few years ago to drive up to Hull, and get 2 hobs and 2 jills done there than it was to have one jill done at my vet!!! 


Here's the link to the website: The lady I spoke to on the phone today said if you call them at the end of March, they should have arranged the dates they will be doing it, and confirmed prices... 

They also have an exotics specialist vet. I've never used them, but it's worth mentioning... 

Swanbridge Veterinary Group -Contact Us


Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

That would be useful but im too far away! Here i think it costs £40 odd for a male.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

God I wish I was closer. The cheapest I've found a jill spay in Edinburgh is 80. Ridiculous.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> God I wish I was closer. The cheapest I've found a jill spay in Edinburgh is 80. Ridiculous.


Kingdom vets in Glenrothes is about £60. Aberdour vets will be cheaper than that


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! Are they good ferret vets? I'm not overly happy with the Dick vet in edinburgh, on the lookout for a good fert vet.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Rum_Kitty said:


> God I wish I was closer. The cheapest I've found a jill spay in Edinburgh is 80. Ridiculous.


It's £80 at my vet too! 

This is why we drove up to Hull to have the 4 rescue ferts done there, as we had 2 boys and 2 girls to do.. Spent the day at the Deep, and drove home again.


----------

